# Drop front case for Metcal?



## milkyspit (Jun 8, 2004)

This is my THIRD question posted here today! Maybe my brain is actually working for that one day a month. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Anyway, here's the deal: I have no dedicated workshop in my home, so whenever I want to solder I drag out all the stuff, setup everything, do my soldering, then put it all away. What a royal pain! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif It actually discourages me from doing the little two minute soldering jobs, because the two minutes requires 20 minutes of overhead. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I've got a Metcal SP200 (if memory serves) soldering station, which is capable of being ready for soldering in maybe 20 seconds after turning it on, so I'm looking for a way to leave it setup, yet easily transportable. One possible solution might be some sort of case in which I could have everything ready to go, then just carry it out to the table, drop the front, plug in the power coard, and done! To make this happen, I'm hoping to find a nice toolbox, sewing machine case, or whatever that either allows the ENTIRE TOP AND SIDES to lift off sort of like a big hood or cover (like the old sewing machine cases did), or maybe some sort of toolbox where the top opens AND the front flips down to expose the equipment. The idea is to open and go.

Anybody know of such a thing? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## NewBie (Jun 8, 2004)

seen a toolbox with a multisegmented lid, with piano hinges, and a front that folded out, with drawers, could pull the drawers out...

I think it was Sears.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 9, 2004)

You might find a suitabler box at the good will or other second hand stores.

They are easy to make. Just take any box, and add a piano hinge to two corners. You may need to add a support inside to keep the hinged parts in position when closed.

Daniel


----------

